# Car registration



## rmarchant (Jan 24, 2013)

I need advice on car re-registration. I have a left hand drive Ford Mondeo Yreg on British plates and a Chevrolet Matiz on a 07 british plate. Can anyone recommend or advise on procedure required?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

rmarchant said:


> I need advice on car re-registration. I have a left hand drive Ford Mondeo Yreg on British plates and a Chevrolet Matiz on a 07 british plate. Can anyone recommend or advise on procedure required?


have a look at this - there's a section about cars http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...-living-spain/2725-faqs-lots-useful-info.html


----------



## astonia 7 (Jan 11, 2013)

rmarchant said:


> I need advice on car re-registration. I have a left hand drive Ford Mondeo Yreg on British plates and a Chevrolet Matiz on a 07 british plate. Can anyone recommend or advise on procedure required?


I am just going through this with my car, I decided to use a consulting company to help me with it, they are charging me 180euros but for me it's worth it as my Spanish is not that good. The one thing I have to do first though is get the headlights changed and there is a place in Alicante that will do that or ship them to you if you aren't close by and I also have to get a document from the British Embassy so I don't have to pay import taxes


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

astonia 7 said:


> I am just going through this with my car, I decided to use a consulting company to help me with it, they are charging me 180euros but for me it's worth it as my Spanish is not that good. The one thing I have to do first though is get the headlights changed and there is a place in Alicante that will do that or ship them to you if you aren't close by and I also have to get a document from the British Embassy so I don't have to pay import taxes


It's not only the headlights. 

Unless you have two of each already then you will need to change your reversing light and rear fog light.


----------



## rmarchant (Jan 24, 2013)

astonia 7 said:


> I am just going through this with my car, I decided to use a consulting company to help me with it, they are charging me 180euros but for me it's worth it as my Spanish is not that good. The one thing I have to do first though is get the headlights changed and there is a place in Alicante that will do that or ship them to you if you aren't close by and I also have to get a document from the British Embassy so I don't have to pay import taxes


Thanks for reply. Can you tell me name of consultants please, their price is good.
The lights on both cars are ok, so what is the document from embassy I need to get?


----------



## astonia 7 (Jan 11, 2013)

rmarchant said:


> Thanks for reply. Can you tell me name of consultants please, their price is good.
> The lights on both cars are ok, so what is the document from embassy I need to get?


It's called MC Consulting in Los Belones. They have been really helpful with our residencia papers as well. She told us to call the consulate and ask for Baja Consular.


----------



## astonia 7 (Jan 11, 2013)

snikpoh said:


> It's not only the headlights.
> 
> Unless you have two of each already then you will need to change your reversing light and rear fog light.


Thanks didn't know that, the man that's doing my headlights didn't mention them.


----------



## extranjero (Nov 16, 2012)

rmarchant said:


> Thanks for reply. Can you tell me name of consultants please, their price is good.
> The lights on both cars are ok, so what is the document from embassy I need to get?


Go to motoring section, Costa Blanca News. Graham Shelton advertises there, and also writes an article every couple of weeks(Mediterranean motoring). He is a specialist on re registering cars and will give you all the advice you need.I think his firm is called something like Spanish Plates.


----------



## rmarchant (Jan 24, 2013)

extranjero said:


> Go to motoring section, Costa Blanca News. Graham Shelton advertises there, and also writes an article every couple of weeks(Mediterranean motoring). He is a specialist on re registering cars and will give you all the advice you need.I think his firm is called something like Spanish Plates.


Thanks for all info really helpful:clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------

